# HOG TRAP DESIGNS!!!!!!!!!!!



## bspeegle (Jan 28, 2006)

Does anybody have and ideas for a hog trap made from an old cattle hay ring?


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

whats a cattle hay ring? I have built a couple of traps. Post up a pic of what you have and I can help you.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

*Cattle Hay ring*

Of course there's differnet styles


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

you could suspend that whole thing, bait the groung and have it drop when tripped...


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Put hog panel inside of it a and make you a drop type door, should work. rs


----------



## greg77 (May 22, 2006)

I'd line the inside with bull wire and build a spring loaded one-way door (where they can push their way in but not out)


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Rusty S said:


> Put hog panel inside of it a and make you a drop type door, should work. rs


I've seen them built like this before!
Put the hog panel on the inside and wire it to the hay ring, that way they are pushing the hog panel against your tubing on the hay ring for support. Then cut out the 2 middle pieces of tubing going across in 1 section and weld C-Channel to the upright tubing on the ring, slide a piece of 3/4" plywood in the C-Channel for the door. Alot of times, for the trigger you can put 2 stakes in the back of the ring in the ground side by side and run a piece of rope that is tied to the top of the plywood down to the stake with a pipe going cross ways being held behind the 2 stakes, raise the door all the way up, then set the trigger behind the 2 upright stakes, corn under the stakes and it will trip when they hit it. Like also said: you can put a door on the inside that hinges open and when they push on it they get in but make it spring loaded so that it closes and more can get in but none can get out.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Grizzly1 said:


> I've seen them built like this before!
> Put the hog panel on the inside and wire it to the hay ring, that way they are pushing the hog panel against your tubing on the hay ring for support. Then cut out the 2 middle pieces of tubing going across in 1 section and weld C-Channel to the upright tubing on the ring, slide a piece of 3/4" plywood in the C-Channel for the door. Alot of times, for the trigger you can put 2 stakes in the back of the ring in the ground side by side and run a piece of rope that is tied to the top of the plywood down to the stake with a pipe going cross ways being held behind the 2 stakes, raise the door all the way up, then set the trigger behind the 2 upright stakes, corn under the stakes and it will trip when they hit it. Like also said: you can put a door on the inside that hinges open and when they push on it they get in but make it spring loaded so that it closes and more can get in but none can get out.


Good info. rs


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Give some thought to leaving the top open so deer can escape. A deer can fatally wound themselves when trapped. They will bust themselves up terribly trying to get out. And they do get into hog traps. We even went as far as using badly soured corn for bait. Deer will pass on it but hogs like it....just some thoughts


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

ALSO~Make sure you either stake the trap down to the ground or tie it down to something, because the trap will probably be pretty light weight (easy to move for you) and they will either try to root under it or the bigger hogs will try to lift up on the trap with their nose and you will lose hogs.
I agree with leaving the top open for deer to be able to get out of to, as tall as the ring is the hogs will not be able to get out but deer will be able to jump out.
~Sour the corn really good, I've used beer, just water, KOOLAID PACKS WORK GREAT (put a bunch of packs), recently I've heard of using vanilla and mix with corn or soybeans, and then theres always the stuff from Academy such as Hog Wild, Pig Out, etc...


----------



## Van (May 21, 2004)

Here ya go.... take a look at this.
http://www.hogtrapping.com/traps/round-hog-trap-plans.html


----------



## bspeegle (Jan 28, 2006)

There is like half of this hay ring. How big should the door be?


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

pg542 said:


> Give some thought to leaving the top open so deer can escape. A deer can fatally wound themselves when trapped. They will bust themselves up terribly trying to get out. And they do get into hog traps. We even went as far as using badly soured corn for bait. Deer will pass on it but hogs like it....just some thoughts


It would be better if deer could escape but if you leave the top open pigs will fly. I have witnessed a wild pig crawl out of the top of a horse trailer gate. Just make the gate smaller where taller animal will have to work to get in. It won't bother a pig if they want in. For that mater it needs to be a full cage top/ bottom.


----------



## Shorty Bang Bang (May 6, 2005)

*Hay ring trap*

I have made two traps using hay rings, both were made as described below.

I made a drop door type frame out of angle iron and unbolted the hay ring and inserted the door frame in the opening. In the back 1/3 of the trap I put a trip wire across the trap 13" high to allow ***** in and out. The trip wire runs to the center of the back of the trap about 30" high and has a pin (eyebolt with the threads cut off) attached to the end. The trip wire is your standard garage door cable, which is like small wire rope. The pin is inserted into a hole drilled through a piece of square tubing welded across the back of the door frame. The drop door (plywood) sits on top of the pin until the trap is tripped and it falls. On the door frame there is a metal bar across the bottom so when the door falls it prevents the hogs from using their snout to pick up the door and get out. The inside of the trap is lined with hog panel which is similar to cattle panel except the horizontal wire is close together at the bottom and widens to six by six panels near the top. Also the hog panel is 42" tall. The top is covered with regular cattle panel supported by T-posts layed across the top.

I can tell you from experience, put a top on it. The hogs can and will climb out. My first trap of this type, I did not put a top on it because I though there was no way that a hog could climb out. I was WRONG. Went to check it and they had tripped it and climbed out. If you build one of these traps, BE READY!!!!! Remember mine are drop down door types and I have caught as many as 26 hogs at one time (this is not counting the little pigs that were climbing on top of the pigs and jumping through the cattel panel on top of the trap). the little ones looked like popcorn popping out of the trap. I have only caught single hogs a couple of times. Most times it is 5 to 10 hogs at a time.

If I can help you out with any other details or answer any questions pm me and I will get back with you.


----------

